# Introduction to the New Testament



## Craig.Scott (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll be starting my NT class this September and looking to purchase an Introduction book. I very much enjoy the ones i have bought for the OT such as David Howard's. I already have John Gresham Machen's but want to but an up to date book. My original inclination is to go with the Carson and Moo book, but for the PB's is there any that you have read and would recommend?




In Christ


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 3, 2012)

Kostenberger has a new one out called The Cradle, The Cross, and the Crown. It is an excellent NT introduction and also spends a good hundred pages discussing the Second Temple period before getting into Matthew. Very detailed regarding the culture and context of the first century. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Somerset (Aug 3, 2012)

If you decide on the Kostenberger, you will probably want to throw the dust jacket away.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Aug 3, 2012)

Donald Guthrie is also exceptional.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 3, 2012)

Carson & Moo is excellent. I would avoid John Drane's.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 3, 2012)

Somerset said:


> If you decide on the Kostenberger, you will probably want to throw the dust jacket away.



I forgot about the cover. Yes it does have a famous painting on the cover that portrays Christ on the cross. I never pay much attention to book covers and I almost always throw away the dust jackets, although the version I have did not come with a dust cover, the cover is printed straight onto the book. If you can overlook this, and it is likely that Kostenberger had nothing to do with selecting the cover art, it is an excellent book. Perhaps it is available in electronic format.


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know about you but when I take a class I can barely get through the assigned reading. I would read whatever is assigned and wait for time outside the class to read more.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi:

Though it is not an introduction I think you will find this book very helpful:

G.K. Beal, _New Testament Biblical Theology, A: The Unfolding of the Old Testament in the New_

Blessings,

Rob


----------

